# Ice Shanty Find



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ive been on the hunt for another ice shanty for over a year now and was just about ready to pull the trigger and purchase a CLAM PRO or GLAM GUIDE.

My future son-in-law purchased a house a month or so ago in Clinton, Ohio. Low & behold, in the garage rafters was a one-man ice shanty! Since he's not a winter fisherman, he offered it to me. 

I picked it up last Sunday. Setting it up in the basement, it's in darn good condition; made by Pfefferkorn Awning in Sandusky,... old style canvas with brass zipper and conduit piping.

I added a set of ski's to the 2x4's runners, changing the holes from side to side to front style, patching 2 mice holes, siliconing the zipper and spraying the canvas with a sealant. (Canvas is in near new condition).

Not a bad find! It certainly beat shelling out $300 for a new one! 

Wonder how this old boy is.... but from the looks of it, it certainly hadn't been used much.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

John.......just read a post where they went out of business 18 years ago.....great find for you guy..... Manda was "KING" of Sales for them.....I've owned two of them, in my years..........Jon Sr.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW. i remember your threads on shanties from last year. what a lucky find!! cant beat that price. what a stroke of good fortune for you!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I picked it up last Sunday. Setting it up in the basement, it's in darn good condition; made by Pfefferkorn Awning in Sandusky,... old style canvas with brass zipper and conduit piping.
> 
> I added a set of ski's to the 2x4's runners, changing the holes from side to side to front style, patching 2 mice holes, siliconing the zipper and spraying the canvas with a sealant. (Canvas is in near new condition).


Sounds like the one my dad made about 20 years ago. He had Akron Awning in Kenmore sew the canvas cover.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. This shanty has to be minimum 18 yrs old. I cant believe the canvas is in such good shape. No warn corners, popped seams or frayed edges. Like I said, I dont think it was used hardly at all.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

John......When I talk about 50 to 100 guys(years ago) on mogadore......you could find them (shanty's) from the waters at 43 to the dam(near sunny brook)back up to congress rd. What color is yours.....I believe that they only came in 2.....green with stripes and brown with stripes also came in 2 sizes. The one man.....which we quickly modified to a 2 man (tight and not big men)And the larger 2 man( again modified) to fish three guys....Man that really brings back the good times past.....not only trips and places. But also, all the names of guys that I got introduced.....into this CRAZY A#@$ed method of fishing.........that has lasted me all these years........WHO WOOD HAVE THUNK THAT.......way back then......HaHa.....I'm really tickled for you man....Jon Sr


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's the 1 man model, brown w/ tan stripes. I plan on dying a large circle on the sides (Yellow or red) for easy ID. Right now, I'm in the basement putting heavy silicone on the sewn areas to protect the threads. (Not sure, but I think they only used cotton thread when it was made; those threads might be a little weak or rotten.... silicone may protect it a little more).


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

all new shanties come with reflective material on them. like a flexible bike reflector. just a safety feature. if it doesnt have them you might consider sewing a few on. just so you dont get plowed into by a snowmobiler after dark. i know its a little over the top but sometimes i get nervous when i hear snowmobilers at punderson or those windsailers on mosquito. those windsailers.....i dont know how much control they have with those things. if one of those plows into you youre a goner. 

the reflector is just a little rectangular patch that goes on the corners of the shanty.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Are you allowed to have a snowmobile on Punderson or any other electric only lake for that matter? Never seen one on LaDue or Nimisila before while ice fishing. Portage Lakes on the other hand, turns into freaking Daytona when the ice is good!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Good idea hardwaterfan. Never thought much about it.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Portage Lakes is the winner on snowmobile activity....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Are you allowed to have a snowmobile on Punderson


 im not sure (i guess not) but last time i was there i saw a few snowmobile tracks on the snow on the lake. that day 3 fire trucks were there also because someone wrecked on one. i just dont like that feeling of just sitting there and not seeing something coming, especially after dark. if anyone has enough beer in them theres no such thing as rules or laws. that just makes me nervous.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwaterfan.....pretty sure that there not allowed.....but like you, I have seen tracks and have also been there late evening setting up for after dark, and they have come blasting down the lake......guess it's a just a gotta give it a try thing.......did also have it happen after dark and your damn right it's un-nerving as hell.......Well I guess the rangers cant be every where at the same time.......not much comfort......Jon Sr.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I haven't seen anyone on punderson with a snowmobile but I have seen there tracks, on the lake.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Ive been on the hunt for another ice shanty for over a year now and was just about ready to pull the trigger and purchase a CLAM PRO or GLAM GUIDE.
> 
> My future son-in-law purchased a house a month or so ago in Clinton, Ohio. Low & behold, in the garage rafters was a one-man ice shanty! Since he's not a winter fisherman, he offered it to me.
> 
> ...




icebucket, that is a great find for sure. i have the two man model. i bought it off of Pfefferkorn in the mid 70's. can't remember what i paid for it. it has served me well. i did replace the zipper about 10 yrs. ago. mine has black and gray stripes. good luck this year.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone got a picture of one of these. just wondered how they looked.. ?


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

here ya go.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, that's EXACTLY it.. I changed the holes from side to side to the front and added ski's to the 2x4 runners


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats really cool, nice. even has the original paperwork.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

this is my brother off of Mouse Island in 1978. those were the days.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i seen a guy fishing out of a shanty sort of like that and i really liked it.. it had runner ski's on the back wall that when it folded down i layed on.. those look awsome!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The prices on that original sales slip are amazing... $30 for an ice shanty!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

is there any ice on punderson? pm me let me know please i dont want to drive up there and find out there isnt any. thank fish master.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

no, i havent been there but no.  theres no way theres any safe ice anywhere. hold on a little while longer.


----------

